# Access Zugriff



## jean luc (6. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Access 2000 Datenbank mit sehr vielen Daten abgespeichert. 
Nun will ich die Datenbank öffnen und dann zeigt mir Access den Fehler: "Das Microsoft Jet-Datenbankmodul hat den Vorgang angehalten, da Sie und ein anderer Benutzer gleichzeitig versuchen, dieselben Daten zu verändern."

Die Datei kann ich nun nicht mehr öffnen, aber es findet sicher kein gleichzeitiger Zugriff auf diese Datei statt. 

Was kann ich in diesem Fall tun, um die Datei öffnen zu können?

Grüße Jean


----------



## Drogist (6. März 2009)

Hallo jean luc,

versuche einmal folgendes:

*.mdb unter einem anderen Namen speichern (Sicherungskopie)
Access öffnen
Datenbank reparieren und danach komprimieren, geht nur, wenn die *.mdb nicht geöffnet ist.
In manchen Fällen hilft das schon.


----------



## jean luc (7. März 2009)

Leider funktioniert das auch nicht. Wenn ich komprimieren und reparieren wähle, dann erscheint die gleiche Fehlermeldung. 

Hast du noch einen Vorschlag?

Grüße Jean


----------



## Drogist (8. März 2009)

Hallo Jean,



> Hast du noch einen Vorschlag?


ja ...

Neue, leere Access-DB anlegen
Aus der anderen DB die Daten (Tabellen, Abfragen) importieren.
Das sollte erst einmal hinhauen. Ich bleibe am Ball!


----------



## jean luc (8. März 2009)

Leider hat auch das nicht funktioniert. Es erscheint wieder der gleiche Fehler. Scheint ein sehr hartnäckiges Problem zu sein. 

Hast du noch eine Idee?

Grüße Jean


----------



## Drogist (9. März 2009)

Na gut, dann hat die JET-Engine eine Klatsche und dir die Daten kaputt gemacht. MS kennt das Problem und bietet dir das hier an. Lies es dir bitte gut durch und halte dich EXAKT an die Anweisungen.

Wenn auch das nichts hilft, dann würde ich noch über Excel per Query jede einzelne Tabelle abfragen und versuchen, so die Daten zu retten. Danach wäre ich wohl auch erst einmal mit meinem Latein am Ende ...


----------



## jean luc (16. März 2009)

Ich scheine hier einen sehr hartnäckigen Fall zu haben. Das Tool zeigt mir einen Fehler an "Error Compacting Database". 

Excel zeigt mir wieder den ersten Fehler, wenn ich versuche die Daten auszulesen.

Ich bin am verzweifeln, hast du noch eine Idee?


----------



## Drogist (17. März 2009)

... hast du noch eine Idee?

Jein, denn ob das was bringt ... 
Wenn die Daten wichtig genug sind, versuche es mit MySQL. Das ist eine frei verfügbare Datenbank auf SQL-Basis, wie auch Access.  Es gibt Schnittstellen auch für Access (ODBC), ob das aber was bringt? Da wird dann wieder über die JET-Engine zugegriffen. Vielleicht so tun, als wäre das eine ganz normale Datenbank und dann selber die Abfrage stricken. Viel Arbeit, leider


----------



## jean luc (18. März 2009)

Hi, ja ich hatte schon versucht über odbc:jdbc an die Daten zu kommen. Aber da gab es wieder den Fehler. Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe.


----------

